

Everybody can vote for DjangoCon 2013 presentations (Github required) - kubindurion
http://2013.djangocon.eu/vote/

======
piquadrat
First of all, great idea! But I think it would make for a fairer process if
the current votes weren't displayed. I added a "display:none;" to the
"baloon_counter" class via firebug so that my votes aren't influenced by other
people.

~~~
kubindurion
I find it really cool to see what people like! The process is fair anyway imo
:)

~~~
deelowe
Most sites take care of this by not showing you the totals until after you've
voted.

------
wbachnik
A litte suggestion: It would be very useful to have author name (with a link
to bio probably) next to the submission title. Knowing who will give the
presentation is as much important as knowing its title.

~~~
fredley
The voting is deliberately anonymous at this first stage. There will be a
final round where the speakers for the talks are displayed along with their
submissions.

~~~
j_s
<snark>Sounds like a secret plot to deflect criticism of a lack of diversity
among presenters!</snark>

------
arocks
I find the page design and voting buttons a bit too distracting. Also
considering the number of talks, some kind of tagging/categories would help.

~~~
kubindurion
thanks for your feedback! Code for the site is here
<https://github.com/djangocon/2013.djangocon.eu> , we'll be more than happy to
accept any pull request that improves the voting system. As far as the rich
layout is concerned.. some people will like it, some not, let's keep it that
way

------
mstepniowski
If you're crazy like me and constantly refresh the page to see if your
favourite talk will make it to the next round, here is a simple Python script
to do it for you: <https://gist.github.com/4502077>

~~~
kubindurion
Thank you, Marek!

------
kubindurion
Disclaimer: I am from the DjangoCon Europe 2013 organizers team

~~~
zalew
how's the location search going? have you already got anything in mind where
will the circus be here in Warsaw? :)

~~~
kubindurion
yes, we know this already, we're planning to announce it soon, just need some
time to close the negotiations

~~~
zalew
cool, can't wait

------
stevejalim
This is great - not just the openness and 'listen to your audience' thing, but
also the number of submissions on which to vote.

------
PommeDeTerre
Needing a GitHub account to vote is quite obnoxious. It's no different than
those sites which require a Facebook login, for instance.

At least give us the option of using an email address, even if it may mean
implementing this voting some other way.

~~~
kubindurion
Hey, thanks for your opinion. We try to keep it simple. We know that when
someone has a Github account he's probably a programmer.

~~~
xradionut
Really? Is there a test? What if I like Mecurial and use BitBucket? Does
everything have to be based/hosted on Github?

~~~
zalew
I use Bitbucket too, but get over it, it's just a poll, not that this breaks
your workflow or prevents you from using tools or anything. It's a throwaway
use case.

